# LaDue Duck Hunting



## txc35

I am trying to get some clear info about LaDue. From what I understand it is legal to duck hunt on LaDue anytime during the season, without participating in the drawings as long as you stay West of rt. 44. Can someone confirm or clarify my info.?
Thanks.


----------



## silverbullets

I have heard the same thing as you, and have always seen people walking in from that spot. I know there aren't any blinds west of 44. I am kind of curious on this as well since LaDue is not patrolled anymore, if there are still drawings for blinds, or is it open hunting.


----------



## txc35

Here is the response I received from ODNR when I sent them an email. It looks like a drag and drop form the regs page which I had already seen...didn't help me much. I assume the statement "west of State Route 44 is open without restriction as are all portions of the property that are outside of the "Restricted Waterfowl Hunting Zone" (see map)." means that my interpretation above is accurate but i just wanted them to say yes, you are fine W of 44. There was no map attached to their message nor was there any clarification about where the "Restricted Waterfowl Hunting Zone" was. Think we are safe???

"HUNTING, TRAPPING, & FISHING
Waterfowl hunting on LaDue Reservoir requires a controlled waterfowl hunting permit. A permit drawing is held annually prior to the season.
Contact the Division of Wildlife for the drawing date. Waterfowl hunting on the portion of LaDue Reservoir west of State Route 44 is open without restriction as are all portions of the property that are outside of the "Restricted Waterfowl Hunting Zone" (see map). Furbearer trapping is permitted throughout the area, however, a permit is required to trap beaver or river otter on this or any Division-owned or managed land.
Contact the Division for the permit drawing date."


----------



## BaddFish

The drawing is Sept 17th at Geauga Cty Fairgrounds...

There are no blind sites west of rt44..... i would be very curious to know if its legal too!


----------



## txc35

Spoke with Laurie at ODNR division 3 - our neighborhood. She said that it is legal to hunt in LaDue West of 44 anytime during the season without participating in the drawings for special permits. We are good to go.


----------

